# [Malaysian NR] Ainesh Sevellaraja 3.51 Pyraminx Average with 2.49 Single



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2015)

3.15, (2.49), 3.62, 3.77, (4.58) = 3.51

Completely unexpected! Scrambles were easy. The 2nd scramble was 3 moves to a 2 flip  Also yay for table cam

Pyraminx: Modded Shengshou 

Final round of Malaysia Cube Open 2015


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> The 2nd scramble was 3 moves to a 2 flip



Oh, that. The other time, I was actually asking about the 5th scramble in the first round. Lots of slower people got 3s or 4s.

GJ btw!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh, that. The other time, I was actually asking about the 5th scramble in the first round. Lots of slower people got 3s or 4s.
> 
> GJ btw!



Oh. I think it had a line done (a V minus an edge). I messed up LL

Thanks!


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Good one Saudara!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 23, 2015)

wow nice average!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Good one Saudara!





the super cuber said:


> wow nice average!



Thanks guys!


----------

